# Camera connector + goodreader



## atom8 (19 Janvier 2011)

Hello les gens,

je viens d'acheter le camera connector, plus pour les vidéos que pour les photos. 
Le truc, c'est qu'une vidéo trop lourde ne se lit pas sur l'ipad dans l'application photo, par contre goodreader la lit très bien.

Le hic, c'est qu'on ne peut importer de fichiers dans goodreader qu'en passant par itunes, et pas par le camera kit !

Connaissez vous une app, dans le même style que goodreader, capable de lire des vidéos lourdes, et qui permet d'importer des fichiers via le camera connector kit ?

merci de votre aide !

Edit : il semblerait que les videos 1080p ne se lisent pas dans l'application photos. Celles en 720p fonctionnent.


----------



## etidej (22 Janvier 2011)

Ton iPad est jailbreaker?


----------



## atom8 (2 Février 2011)

Hello 

Désolé pour la réponse tardive, j'étais en mode vacances 

Donc pour répondre à ta question, non, mon ipad n'est pas jailbreaké. J'ai réussi à m'en sortir malgrès tout en filmant en 720p et en important directement avec l'application photos.

merci de ton intérêt.


----------



## Mouette94 (2 Février 2011)

GoodReader permet de passer directement des fichiers de l'ordinateur à l'iPad. Cela te permettrait peut-être d'avoir ce que tu veux comme film.


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Février 2011)

Une question: qu'entends-tu par "vidéo lourde"? 

En effet, j'hésite à acheter le caméra connecteur pour transférer des films d'un DD externe vers l'iPad pendant mes vacances à venir.
Tu penses que ça peut marcher? 

Merci!


----------

